# What's your go to string for weed eater?



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

My wife would kill me if I got one of the 300$ landscape blades right now, but that will be soon to come. However, I need string for my trimmer right now.

What is your go to trimmer string for bermuda? I honestly thought string was string, but there is about 50 different types it seems. Square, round, triangle, twisted, etc. not sure what to get. Any suggestions? Since I'm maintaining my lawn pretty low would like to get some string that would cut cleaner.


----------



## crunk (Jul 30, 2017)

I use this Black Diamond string. I saw a video review of it last year. It seems to do the job pretty good

Edit:I'm cool season grass. Not sure if it would work as well for Bermuda.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

They're all going to work about as well honestly. The $300 was tough to suck up but it was worth it. Order it after you take her shopping. It softens the blow 

-posted from TJ Maxx


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> -posted from TJ Maxx


 :lol:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hahaha she will get a lot for $300 at tj max


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I purchased a bit of Ugly Line a few season back and was very impressed. Ugly Line cut well and was strong, something you want for Bermuda!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Hahaha she will get a lot for $300 at tj max


"While you're shopping I'm just gonna order this tool real quick to keep our yard nice"


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I'm using this one this year. It seems to stay quite flat in plane while spinning.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> They're all going to work about as well honestly. The $300 was tough to suck up but it was worth it. Order it after you take her shopping. It softens the blow
> 
> -posted from TJ Maxx


The wife will always outspend us. $300 for a landscape blade is nothing compared to monthly: hair appointments (~$100, I think), 2oz of anti-aging cream ($90, does it work?), new shoes, facial, manicure, pedicure, massage, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

M311att said:


> I'm using this one this year. It seems to stay quite flat in plane while spinning.


I saw a video about this line. I would like to try some, but my local shop only sells it in 10# spools. This is the stuff made by Rotary, correct?

I saw another video last year about the Echo product. Someone here made a video about it.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Amazon 13 bux 115 ft. I cut it myself to use in a speed loAder style head.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Echo, Black Diamond.



g-man said:


> ($90, does it work?)


 :lol: Bazinga


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't even know how will they test it. Have someone only apply the crean to half the face for 10years?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > They're all going to work about as well honestly. The $300 was tough to suck up but it was worth it. Order it after you take her shopping. It softens the blow
> ...


I think mines spending $250 every 6 weeks on hair


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I just got me some Echo Black Diamond. See how it turns out.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I've been using the vortex-type line too. Seems to last longer than whatever stuff I had before.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I have used the Oregon Gatorline square, and it was amazing. Super strong, flexible, and didn't get chewed up by concrete or stone like some of the cheaper strings. Probably the strongest quickest cutting string I've used.

I now use the Gator Speedload disks. You change the head once, and then the speedload cartridges snap right in when it's time to change. Takes 1 minute to load a new cartridge; it's beautiful.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I have used the Oregon Gatorline square, and it was amazing. Super strong, flexible, and didn't get chewed up by concrete or stone like some of the cheaper strings. Probably the strongest quickest cutting string I've used.
> 
> I now use the Gator Speedload disks. You change the head once, and then the speedload cartridges snap right in when it's time to change. Takes 1 minute to load a new cartridge; it's beautiful.


I switched out to this during the winter, only have used it once real quick but so far I like them, and especially the speed load part.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Interesting thread. Anyone know what premium strings, if any, is available in the .065 size? Right now, I'm using 6-sided blue line, and it seems to work better than the regular round type.


----------

